# Kindle Fire and MIDI applications?



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

We know nothing about the Kindle Fire, but read that it can do anything an iPad can do. Does anyone know about using a Kindle Fire and MIDI applications?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think whatever you read was mistaken. . . .I would not agree it can do _anything_ an iPad can do. 

No idea about MIDI applications, but I suspect not. But I admit I've also not looked. I do know my son got an iPad rather than any android device because there was no android application that would run his sound or light board at the theater he manages.

I assume there's a particular application you'd want to use? If you find it or something similar on Amazon, post a link here and those of us with the various flavors of Fire can let you know if it'll work.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. We're still investigating the applications.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Although the Fire's product page says that MIDI is a supported file type:



> Kindle (AZW), KF8, TXT, PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, Audible Enhanced format (AAX), DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, Dolby Digital (AC-3), Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3), non-DRM AAC, MP3, *MIDI*, PCM/WAVE, OGG, WAV, MP4, AAC LC/LTP, HE-AACv1, HE-AACv2, AMR-NB, AMR-WB, HTML5, CSS3, MP4, 3GP, VP8(.webm)


I wasn't able to find any posts on the 'Net about MIDI applications on the Fire but rather the opposite...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MIDI as a file type, I would think, just means it can play those files.  Doesn't mean you can, for instance, hook up a MIDI keyboard and record to the Fire or anything like that. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree.  Wasn't saying you could, only that it was a supported file type for the Fire but that I hadn't been able to find an apps that worked with that file type based on searches on the Net.

If it supports the file type, one would think that there would be apps that, perhaps, allowed one to create MIDI files or whatever.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I work in midi a lot and never even thought to try it with my Fire.  I just check Google and there seems to be a number of apps for ipad that can even be used with an external midi synthesizer.  However since I'm running my hard synth through a sound module, I not interested in making it mobile.  I don't have an ipad so we are using a netbook to run sound on gigs.  Actually, the netbook (ASUS) works quite well and it only cost $275 and that was at Best Buy.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I work in midi a lot and never even thought to try it with my Fire. I just check Google and there seems to be a number of apps for ipad that can even be used with an external midi synthesizer. However since I'm running my hard synth through a sound module, I not interested in making it mobile. I don't have an ipad so we are using a netbook to run sound on gigs. Actually, the netbook (ASUS) works quite well and it only cost $275 and that was at Best Buy.


Thanks, Shastastan - Looks like the ipad or something similar is the choice.


----------

